
Coolpkg, a package manager inspired by Nix for OpenBSD - glockenspielen
https://github.com/andrewchambers/coolpkg
======
glockenspielen
author's comments at lobster.rs:
[https://lobste.rs/s/edtn3z/openbsd_workstation_guide#c_9ivrg...](https://lobste.rs/s/edtn3z/openbsd_workstation_guide#c_9ivrg5)

